# Breeder Recomendations?



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Over the last three months we lost our two labs. Lola went in April (what a sucky birthday that was) following a fight with lung cancer and her brother Poncho, who had lost mobility in his hind legs nearly 6 months ago, had a stroke last week. We had a wonderful nearly fourteen years with them both, and now the house is dreadfully quiet. 

I am looking for a new black lab and am interested in any recommendations for a breeder of healthy dogs.

I am looking for...

American Lab (would consider a British\American mix)
Color: Black
Male or female, with a slight leaning towards a female
Prefer a dog that when fit will weigh closer to 65 than 80 lbs.
Certified hips eyes etc. and screened for EIC.

It will primarily be a family pet, but it will get plenty of exercise.

I am considering a pointing lab from Iowa Pointing labs. If anyone knows the dogs or breeder, I would appreciate feedback on that. Don't particularly need the dog to point. But I do want a healthy dog that has some prey drive and purpose.

Thanks,


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Some of the certifications (eyes) on a dog breed like the Lab, can only be done accurately after the age of 2 years old. 

I'm sure Cath could give a better explanation of the certs.


----------

